# Gonna try Morning Star for 1st time 6/10/2007



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

This upcoming Sunday, 6/10, gonna try fishing for the 1st time on the Morning Star with Captain Monty & crew, out of Ocean City, Md. 

I know I need to bring my own cooler & food. I believe bait is provided. Will be renting their tackle this first time out. Was wondering, do they provide everything I need to fish? Or do I need to provide my own things such as setups, weights, hooks, & so on? The person I talked to on the phone didn't seem sure.

Would appreciate any advice or wisdom from anyone that has been on the Morning Star before.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have a little experience with that boat. If you are renting their gear then all tackle will be provided. You may want to get some green crabs in case the tog are around. Also the artificial baits, fish bites and gulp baits, may be a good thing to have as well. It should be a good learning experience for you and you have a good chance to fill a cooler.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

We just did our first boat ride and I was sea sick :--| so I'd recommend taking something b4 going unless you know you'll be ok.

My son was fine but I was out . This was a headboat in VA Beach.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sounds good....*

Thanks for the the advice guys . Looking forward to it. Hopefully weather will be good, & the fish in a biting mood. Will report on how it turns out.

I do have some experience fishing on a boat. Before moving to Maryland, used to go out 5 to 6 times a year, deep sea fishing back in California, mostly for rock cod, but also ling cod, halibut & salmon.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Desperado said:


> ...
> I do have some experience fishing on a boat. Before moving to Maryland, used to go out 5 to 6 times a year, deep sea fishing back in California, mostly for rock cod, but also ling cod, halibut & salmon.


Now you're talking! I spent just about every weekend on a party boat (Fishermans III) out of San Diego. I would advise to take some heavy metal jigs (diamond jigs, Stingsilvers) in the 4-8 oz range. Also, some leadhead jigs with plastic curly tails work good too. Never know when the big guys are in town! You can always bring along some squid cut into long strips (4-6") and top off the jigs with it... Experiment to see what works and don't be bashfull -

Sandcrab


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Take a camera desparado and post some pics!


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*What to bring*

I fished with Monty on Saturday. Finished a few fish short of the limit (25). It was a great time, as usual, with a few characters. 

What should you bring. I know that you have been out on boats in the past, but you really want to be safe rather than sorry when it comes to seasickness. It makes no sense to pay $125/person only to end up missing the trip. Take the dramamine, and avoid greasy food. Bring your standard outdoor stuff, sunscreen etc.

Since you are renting tackle, Tuck and company will rig you up and provide the hooks, bait and sinkers. They had a few green crabs on board on saturday too.

You might want to bring fresh skimmers if you can. They use frozen, which i really dont care for. Other than that, bring money for tip and fish cleaning and you should be good to go.


(As a side note, anticipate a fair number of shorts...or fish that are just at the legal size limit. To combat that, part way through the trip i switched over to an 8oz diamond jig. Jigging saw a better grade of fish).


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*Thanks again...*

for all the tips, guys. You're really giving me some good ideas.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*See you out there Desperado*

Desperado, AtlantaKing and I will also be out on the MorningStar that day. It will be my first trip as well. We have spots 13 and 14.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's my understanding from AK that they will provide you with hooks, sinkers, etc. even if you are not renting their gear - all you have to do is ask.

I'm trying to decide whether to use my ABU 7000 or the jigmaster as my reel. Jigmaster is heavier but should have a better drag. ABU is nice though cause all I have to do is start reeling...have to flip to release switch first on the jigmaster...


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sounds good!!!*



HuskyMD said:


> Desperado, AtlantaKing and I will also be out on the MorningStar that day. It will be my first trip as well. We have spots 13 and 14.


Looking forward to meeting you both & hopefully catching some nice fish! My wife will be :fishing: with us as well. She has been known to catch quite a few fish herself.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> It's my understanding from AK that they will provide you with hooks, sinkers, etc. even if you are not renting their gear - all you have to do is ask.
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether to use my ABU 7000 or the jigmaster as my reel. Jigmaster is heavier but should have a better drag. ABU is nice though cause all I have to do is start reeling...have to flip to release switch first on the jigmaster...


If you are not renting gear they may
or may not charge you for sinkers. 
I have seen it both ways. If you are
a regular than they will definitely not
charge you. Especially if you are a 
good tipper.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Please remember to tip the mates and tip them well. Tucker and Chef are the best of the best and know thier trade well. I normally tip them 30% and give them a 1/2 share in the big fish pot if I win. I always let them clean my fish and tip another 20% over their rate. Above all just enjoy yourself and don't worry about going home with an empty cooler. Monty and his boys will make sure a few nice fish find a home in your box.

Even thought I have my own boat and pretty well keep my neighbor's and my freezer full of rock and white perch most of the year I still find it exciting to fish with Monty and the Boyz 8 or 10 times a year.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Talapia said:


> If you are not renting gear they may
> or may not charge you for sinkers.
> I have seen it both ways. If you are
> a regular than they will definitely not
> ...


Well, I don't usually get charged for sinkers/hooks/leaders/whatnot on pretty much every boat I frequent. But then again...I usually bring more tackle than the boat has (imagine random other patrons asking _me _for a rig instead of the mate) and I tip well


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Desperado, I was realy looking forward to your post this morning with some pics and a nice report on your Morning Star trip yesterday! My guess is that you're worn out after bailing fish all day we'll see something later.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It was an ok trip. Monty worked hard to put us on fish - moving all over the place. The problem was most of the fish were small.

The back of the boat did better than the front as far as size goes. 

There were some nice tog caught! Desperado's wife caught one where she was tangled with my line and I was reeling it up thinking I had a nice fish...that was funny!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*Report*



catman said:


> Desperado, I was realy looking forward to your post this morning with some pics and a nice report on your Morning Star trip yesterday! My guess is that you're worn out after bailing fish all day we'll see something later.


Sorry I didn't take any pictures while fishing on the boat. Will try to do better next time. I do have a picture of the fish that my wife & I caught. And yeah, I was pretty tired this morning. It was a long day yesterday, and on the ride home, I encountered at least 4 traffic delays on various points along Route 50, that added up at least 2 extra hours on the road. 

Well, my wife & I arrived at the Ocean City Fishing Center right at about 6:30 a.m. The boat is conviently close to the entrance, so we quickly climbed aboard and found our spots on the boat. We had slots 11 & 12 which are at the front of the boat, on the right hand side. Not long after we got settled in, we met a couple of pretty cool guys, AtlantaKing and HuskyMD. A pleasure to meet you both. They were fishing next to us at slots 13 & 14.  AtlantaKing told me that Talapia & one other guy from P&S (bumsrim, I believe) were also aboard. Sorry I didn't get to meet them. I think I did recognize Talapia, but myself being the quiet type, I didn't introduce myself. :redface: But anyway, as it turned out, P&S was well represented on this trip.

As far as total fish count goes, it was a little bit of a slow day in the section of the boat I was in. But we did end up taking home some nice quality fish. I ended up with a dozen keeper seabass, 1.5 to nearly 3 pounds. Had maybe half that many throwbacks. My wife kept catching throwback seabass, but did catch a nice fat 5.5 lb tog. I believe I saw HuskyMD catch himself a nice size tog too. And towards the end of the day, AtlantaKing began catching togs one right after the other.

Overall, it was an enjoyable experience, and will be back.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> It was an ok trip. Monty worked hard to put us on fish - moving all over the place. The problem was most of the fish were small.
> 
> The back of the boat did better than the front as far as size goes.
> 
> There were some nice tog caught! Desperado's wife caught one where she was tangled with my line and I was reeling it up thinking I had a nice fish...that was funny!


HuskyMD, I thought I saw you catch a tog too... Or maybe that was a large seabass, or I just got confused about the one where she was tangled with you. She had a hard time fishing the front of the boat. Next time I will select a spot that might be easier to fish from.

Oh yeah, we were supposed to return at 3:00 pm, but it was actually more like 4:00 pm. So they definitely were doing what they could to help us catch more fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Husky thanks for the report. It seems like this time of the year there are a lot of small SB with the ratio going as high as 10:1 before you get a keeper. I think I'll wait until mid July before scheduling another trip. By then the bigger SB will be there along with the flounder. My favorite spots are #25 & #1 so I book far enough in advance to make sure I get one of them. In the last 5 years I think the only other spot I fished was #4 which was also very productive. Thanks again for the report. It's funny but even on my own boat these spots are just about where I fish with #1 being just that - #1.:fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, I caught approximately 20 SB (no togs). Of those 9 were keepers, with 4 of them just barely being keepers (tip of tail barely met 12). 

The drive back was absolutely BRUTAL


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

My final tally was 4 keeper seabass and 3 keeper tog. It was a very slow trip; even the little seabass were relatively few. I tried jigging a diamond jig, but to no avail.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It does my heart good to see so many P&S guys fishing the Morning Starr. There was a time when you could count everyone on one hand. To get three of us together for a trip was unheard of. Yes sir I like what I'm seeing from this new generation of anglers.
*THE BOATING BOARD ROCKS*


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It was nice to meet you guys. I think
everyone on the boat was dead tired
yesterday. Fishing was very slow.
We ended up with about 22 seabass
for 3 people. My wife caught 6 and 
I caught the rest...I think my friend may
have caught 1. His first boat
trip and he was asleep for most of the 
trip.

It took us an extra 2 hrs to get home.




HuskyMD said:


> yeah, I caught approximately 20 SB (no togs). Of those 9 were keepers, with 4 of them just barely being keepers (tip of tail barely met 12).
> 
> The drive back was absolutely BRUTAL


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Whatup T'lap !
John and I were fishing with Monty last thursday and fishing was maybe a little better. I caught about eleven keepers in the 1 to 3 lb range. The fish would bite for the first five minutes and then quit at every stop, but Monty kept trying. We got back about four as well.

There was a man and wife team on the boat with us that had the two biggest fish of the day. She caught them both. She had never been fishing before and she caught a four pound Seabass and a 12 lb Tog ! I'll bet she'll never let her husband forget that trip! 

Monty thought it was pretty funny that someone who had never been fishin' before whipped the regulars. She won the money pool and was the hero of the day. It was great fun hearing her tease her hubby. 

The weather was so nice that day I wasn't really bummed about not catching a limit. It still beat working. That's why they call it fishin' !


----------

